# منتدى للمسيحين الجدد



## Fanar (6 فبراير 2007)

سعيدة جدا بانضمامي لصرح الكنيسة العربة مع ان مشاركتي هذة جاءت متأخرة بالنسبة لوقت لذي قمت فيه بالتسجيل في لمنتدى
 انا فتاة سعودية اعتنقت المسيحية مؤخرا ..وكم يسعدني ان يكون هناك منتدى خاصبالمسيحين الج لعرض تجاربهم ورواية كيفية انتقالهم  من اظلام الى النو ر


----------



## Michael (6 فبراير 2007)

اهلا بكى وسلام رب المجد يسوع معكى

تفضلى منتدى الخاص بالشهاددات والمسيحين الجدد

http://arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=29

بانتظار قراة اختبارك 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## My Rock (6 فبراير 2007)

مبروك عليكي الخلاص
حابين نسمع اختبارك في قسم  *الشهادات* و حنعملك ترحيب و نهديلك ترنيمة مبرو عليكي الخلاص الخاص في موضوعك

يا ريت تسمعينا شهادتك, بالمناسبة انا متنصر مثلك...

سلام و نعمة رب المجد معك


----------



## Basilius (7 فبراير 2007)

*اهلا بالاخت العابرة من الظلمة الى نور المخلص الفادي 
الرب يباركك و يسندك و يحميكي *​


----------



## merola (15 فبراير 2007)

اهلا بيك معانا و يارب يكون الموقع عجبك منتظرين مشاركاتك 
صلى من اجلى 

____######## ##*______ _________ _________ 
__*######### #####____ _________ _________ 
__########## ######___ _________ _________ 
_########### #######__ _______** ##*______ 
__########## ########_ ____*#### ######___ 
__########## ########_ __*###### #######__ 
___######### ########* _######## #######*_ 
____######## ######### ######### #######*_ 
______###### ######### ######### #######__ 
_______##### ## merolaaaa########=__
________=### ######### ######### #####____ 
__________## ######### ######### ####_____ 
___________* ######### ######### ##=______ 
____________ *######## ######### #________ 
____________ _*####### ########_ _________ 
____________ ___###### #######__ _________ 
____________ ____##### #####____ _________ 
____________ ____=#### ###*_____ _________ 
____________ _____#### ##_______ _________ 
____________ ______### #________ _________ 
____________ ______### _________ _________ 
____________ _______#_ _________ _________


----------

